# Laptop für Sims4



## Specialk (11. Dezember 2016)

*Laptop für Sims4*

Hallo zusammen,
welcher Laptop genügt für Sims4?
Sollte auf jeden Fall unter 1000€ sein. Am besten so 500-600€.


----------



## Herbboy (11. Dezember 2016)

Specialk schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> welcher Laptop genügt für Sims4?
> Sollte auf jeden Fall unter 1000€ sein. Am besten so 500-600€.


 also, eine Nvidia 950M reicht für "hohe" Details aus. Das siehst du auch hier bei den Spieletests zur 950m ganz gut NVIDIA GeForce GTX 950M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  da die Liste lang ist, am besten per STRG+F das Suchfeld aufrufen und "sims" eingeben. Solche Notebooks bekommst du ab ca 700€. 

Wenn Dir eine 940m reicht NVIDIA GeForce 940M - Notebookcheck.com Technik/FAQ  (Sims 4 auf "hoch" in Full HD auf um die 40 FPS), dann geht es günstiger. ZB 530€ das hier https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+e15+e5+575g+56wg?nbb=45c48c  da ist ne 940MX drin, die ist der 940m sehr ähnlich. Preis ist ohne Windows - inkl. Windows und mit größerer Festplatte gibt es den für 600€ https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/acer+aspire+e15+e5+575g+56ed?nbb=45c48c


----------



## Specialk (11. Dezember 2016)

Danke für die deine Hilfe. Schönen Abend noch


----------



## LikeTropi (21. Dezember 2016)

Gibt es noch andere bis zu 700 Euro, die für Sims 4 geeignet sind?


----------



## Herbboy (21. Dezember 2016)

LikeTropi schrieb:


> Gibt es noch andere bis zu 700 Euro, die für Sims 4 geeignet sind?


 es gibt Dutzende, die auch eine 940M oder 950M haben. Was genau vermisst du denn an meinen Vorschlägen, bzw. was daran ist nicht so gut?


----------

